# Spring Maintenance After Year 1 – Did I Miss Anything



## SalishSea (May 8, 2012)

Our first year as TT owners was a huge success and we want to make sure year two is just as fun. Our reservations are booked and I think we have all the spring maintenance completed. We camped through October and the TT has sat in the yard through the winter and early spring.

Here's a list of what we've done to get the camper ready:
•	Cleaned the inside and out.
•	Checked & lubed the slides.
•	Checked all systems are functioning (heater, AC, stove, fridge, water pump, hot water heater). 
•	Discovered and fixed a slow leak in the kitchen sink.
•	Sanitized the fresh water tank, flushed out all the bleach, and cleaned the black water tank.
•	Removed rust, primered, & painted.
•	Filled up the propane tanks.
•	Checked the batteries & lighting.
•	Had the wheel bearings lubed & repacked.
•	Inspected the brakes.
•	Inspected and rotated the tires.
•	New tires for the tow vehicle.
•	Full tune up for the tow vehicle.

We have a couple of weeks before our first trip - is there anything else we should check before the season starts?


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Just completed my 3 year maintenance, you have done most of the items on my list, plus I do the following:

Check air pressure in tires, don't forget the spare, torque the wheels, lube the antenna gears, wash the roof (reduces black streaks somewhat), wash and wax exterior, replace the batteries in smoke and CO detectors.


----------



## SalishSea (May 8, 2012)

Adding antenna gear lube and battery replacement to the list.

Checking the U-bolt retaining nuts is another item I need to add to the spring checklist. See this thread for more information on what can go wrong if you don't - Avoid Tragedy

We check the tire pressure every trip and use this compact portable compressor to make sure the PSI is correct before we leave home and onsite before we return.

We also torque the wheels every 3rd or 4th trip.


----------

